# The Goat.



## widows son (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sure many of us before our initiation heard references to a goat. I know at some level its a mild dose of hazing, which I feel is harmless. But I've also come across some images and some short esoteric works on the Goat, so I'm sure there something more than just harmless hazing.

 What are some of the brethren's thoughts on this subject?


----------



## chrmc (Jun 7, 2013)

I must admit that I've unfortunately both been a recipient and a participant of this hazing, which I at the time though was pretty funny. However after having been a mason for a while I've changed my mind, and think that this is just another thing that detracts from the experience rather than heightening it and making it more solemn. 

The joke can be funny enough some days leading up the initiation, but I do believe that on the day itself the experience, and brothers involved, should be much more serious solemn and revered. Mirth and jokes do have a place in masonry, but not in connection with degrees.


----------



## chrmc (Jun 7, 2013)

Lawton1981 said:


> I can't say I know of this goat?



In some jurisdictions is a joke that's played on the new EA before his initiation. People will ask if he remembered to bring carrots for the goat as it might bite otherwise when he has to ride it.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 7, 2013)

Nay brother.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 7, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Nay brother.



<groan>  :wink:


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the Goat is all in fun and I proudly wear "Goat Rider" on my jacket.  People are too sensitive these days 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the whole notion is deplorable and cheapens the degree to the point of a carnival side show. I don't think sensitivity has anything to do with it, personally. Post-EA, a lodge has just put considerable effort into impressing several things upon the candidate of a rather somber nature to then, what, make all of it seem a gag? I hope to never see it used. 

It seems to me the whole thing was a tongue in cheek jab at the idea that something of a mystic nature was going on inside our walls and originated at a time when the lack of anything mystical was preferred to the opposite.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 8, 2013)

"I think the whole notion is deplorable and cheapens the degree to the point of a carnival side show. I don't think sensitivity has anything to do with it, personally. Post-EA, a lodge has just put considerable effort into impressing several things upon the candidate of a rather somber nature to then, what, make all of it seem a gag? I hope to never see it used. 

It seems to me the whole thing was a tongue in cheek jab at the idea that something of a mystic nature was going on inside our walls and originated at a time when the lack of anything mystical was preferred to the opposite."

•  Good point Crono. I do see your point that it does in a sense cheapen the degree, however i believe there still is something to it. I recently read that riding the goat in reference to masonry alludes to the subduing of animal passion, or base nature. The mason "rides the goat," as he is in control of his passions.

I think this a great explanation, but I also believe that it's not the only explanation.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 8, 2013)

widows son said:


> I recently read that riding the goat in reference to masonry alludes to the subduing of animal passion, or base nature. The mason "rides the goat," as he is in control of his passions.



That would be a good allegory, particularly since the goat has often been used to symbolize the most ignoble expression of the passions. Ride the goat, don't let the goat ride you.


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whenever I hear about "the goat" I always think about the goat from the Adam Sandler albums. Now that is one cool goat! Ha!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2013)

Just occurred to me that my experience and everyone else's may have been totally different.   I do not really know what everyone else did.  However, if it was the same as I then I will stand my ground and say yes people are way too sensitive, with all due respect.  

Bottom line is I do not know and let it go.   


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's what Ed King, creator of masonicinfo.com has to say about the goat: 

"Whether it's as a recipient (i.e., in preparation for receiving the first degree of Freemasonry) or as a perpetrator, rarely does one fail to hear mention of "The Goat". It was - unfortunately - sometimes the first warning heard prior to entering the lodge as an Apprentice and - regretfully - it's a tool of anti-Masons in order to cast aspersions.



The origin of this ostensibly humorous initiatory jest is unclear and there doesn't seem to be anyone who can cite its beginning. It might have come from the practical joker and Freemason but that's speculation at best. There are no references to it in the major Masonic reference works although some anti-Masonic works have used it as a source of derision for years. Further, it was common to joke about such a thing with initiation into other fraternal organizations as well, particularly groups like the Odd Fellows and the Knights of Pythias (you can see from the K of P Emblem in the lower left corner of the book at the bottom of this page - and the goat pictured is wearing what appears to be an Odd Fellows' collar!).

Because of the lack of references, it would be easy to dismiss our Goat as a simple joke, one which survived from the concept of fraternity hazing, once so popular. Thus dismissed, though, gives anti-Masons an ostensible charge with which to claim the demonic nature of Freemasonry.

The Goat dates back to the very earliest primordial memories of Man and has played a great role in the myths and legends of all religions and cultures of Western Europe.

We learn of The Goat through the ancient science of Astrology first developed by the Chaldeans, or as they are commonly known; Babylonians. Brother Plawiuk says, "The Goat symbolizes male fertility, and is known, to even those who peruse the daily astrology columns of the local newspaper, as representing the astrological sign of Capricorn; Dec. 22 to January 22. Capricorn is a combination of both a Goat and and a fish. According to J.E. Cirlot in his Dictionary of Symbols, this dual aspect refers to 'the dual tendencies of life towards the abyss (or water)' or chaos of the beginning of time, and 'the heights of mountains' or order and malkuth (the earth) as symbolized by the goat aspect."

Continuing, Plawiuk says:

In fact the very same Babylonians who gave us this symbol of Capricorn and the science of Astrology were the first Temple builders, and the goat for them symbolized the essence of the Temple or Lodge. An animal usually found climbing in the mountains. Thus from the first ziggurats to the Temple of Solomon even to later Churches the Goat was seen as symbol of Man striving to reach God through his building of Temples that represented mountains. Since in all religions Gods abode is symbolized by mountains.

According to a research monograph on the Dionysian Artificers and Early Masonry edited by Manly P. Hall, the symbolism of the goat relates to the prechristian God Pan, Dionysius. The Goat-God was accepted by the later Greek Mystery Schools as the symbol of the Temple Builders. In fact the Dionysian Artificers was such a mystery school. They viewed practical Temple Construction as a source of understanding the mystery of Nature and God...

Besides representing the Temple or Home of the gods, the goat represents the active male sexual or fertility aspect of nature.  As Capricorn he rules the returning sun, from the darkness of winter solstice. In the sign of the Goat/Capricorn the sun begins to resume its ascent towards the spring Equinox. As well the goat horn is a hallow phallic symbol, represented even today as the cup of plenty or cornucopia which we see represented in the Lodge.

Says J. E. Cirlot; " In mythology it was the goat Almathea who fed the infant Jupiter an milk. Given that the general symbolism of the horn is strength, and that the goat has maternal implications, and in addition that the shape of the horn (phallic outside and hollow inside) endows it with complex symbolism (including that of the lingam or symbol of generation) it is easy to understand its allegorical use as the horn of abundance. Plobb points out also that the cornucopia is an expression of prosperity deriving from its association with the Zodiacal sign of Capricorn."

The androgynous symbolism of the horn of plenty is typical of the symbolism of the goat in general. While the Greek Goat Gods Pan and Dionysius were male, we look at the goat as an animal in masculine terms while it is both male and female. The identification of the the male goat in by his beard, since both genders have horns. The phrase " by my beard, or " he pulled my beard " as well as the style of beard called a 'goatee' all relate to the goat.

The goat-Gods Pan and Dionysius in Greek mythology represent the forest and unbridled nature; lust in the case of Pan and Drinking, and fertility in the case of Dionysius. Hence from the OED we have the term for a lecherous older man; "you old Goat". Pan is represented as being half human, half goat with horns, and would later be used in medieval times to represent the devil.

Ironically the horns on the head of Michalangelo's statue of Moses are also Goat horns, symbolizing not the devil but the power of nature and natures God; Fiat Lux. For in the Bible it states that Moses was beheld by his people as having two rays of Light springing forth from his head.

"Hark! My Beloved! here he comes, bounding over the mountains, leaping over the hills. My beloved is like a gazelle or a young wild goat." "My beloved is mine and I am his; he delights in the lilies. While the day is cool and shadows are dispersing, turn my beloved, and show yourself a gazelle or a young wild goat on the hills where cinnamon grows." " How beautiful you are my dearest, how beautiful! Your eyes behind your veil are like doves, your hair like a flock of goats streaming down Mount Gilead."

The Song of Songs (Which is Solomon's). Herein as well in the Old Testament we find the beautiful love poem which views the goat as symbolizing nature, and fertility as it did in prechristian times. In the Song of Songs both lovers refer to each other as goats. As to be expected since the lovers in this poem are a shepherd and shepherdess herding goats!!! And we have the symbolism of the goats in relationship to sacred mountains or temples. It is enough to mention that this song is known as Solomons who plays such an important role in Freemasonry.

In medieval times clerical knights and military orders made up of priests during the crusades differentiated themselves from regular knights by riding upon goats rather than horses. This tradition can be seen in the Knights Templar who would ride horses but two knights to one horse, thus representing their clerical origins.

As I mentioned earlier the Boat and the Goat-God Pan became equated with the devil in medieval Christianity. But to medieval occultists especially Rosicrucians the goat symbolized the elemental energies of the earth, the sign of Saturn and the alchemical element derived therefrom.

In the Tarot it is the Major Arcana card #15 the Devil, who shows a goat headed deity with a man and women chained to him. The symbolism is that of people who strive for material rather than spiritual gain.

The Goat of Mendes or Baphomet whom the Templars were accused of worshipping is a Goat Headed deity, being formed of both male and female principles, with a Caduceus of Mercury for its phallus. One arm points up and one down , with the Latin ' Solve et Coagula' written on them. This is not the Christian devil but a symbol of the ancient alchemists representing the fact that nature and natures God is a combination and balance of male and female forces, light and darkness, moisture and dryness. The very principle of Hermes Trismegitus; As Above So Below" is what is symbolized by Baphomet.

Another Goat headed deity worship by the ancient pagan Celtic peoples was Cernnunos the horned god of the Wood. Today in witchcraft covens the goat head is seen to symbolize this ancient deity.

Unfortunately to the those who remain in the dark, these goat deities are seen as something evil rather than as the symbol of the earth, fertility, the prima mater, and the first principle.

Freemasonry in its past like its predecessor the Knights Templar have been accused of being in league with the Devil, being a satanic tool etc. That has arisen from the fact that FreeMasons by their initiation into the Light have been eager to research and study the Mystical symbols of the past and present, without fear or irrational prejudice. In times past of religious persecution and superstition the Mystical Mason has treaded the path of heresy in search of the Light of Truth.

I hope that this paper has afforded us all a broader view of meaning and depth of the symbolism of even something as simple as "our little joke", about the Goat.

BIBLIOGRAPHY

WEATHERVANE BOOKS 1978

J.E.CIRLOT: A DICTIONARY OF SYMBOLS. PHILOSOPHICAL LIBRARY NY 1971.

DR.R. SWINBURNE CLYMER: ANCIENT MYSTIC ORIENTAL_MASONRY.
THE ROSICRUCIANS: THEIR TEACHINGS: THE PHILOSOPHY OF FIRE
PHILOSOPHICAL PUB. PA. 1907 REPRINTED BY HEALTH RESEARCH, CA.1969

ALEISTER CROWLEY: 777. WEISER PUBLISHING 1978

MALCOLM C. DUNCAN: DUNCANS RITUAL OF MASONRY. DAVID MACKAY CO.

WESLEY J. FUERST: CAMBRIDGE BIBLE COMMENTARY: THE FIVE SCROLLS

COMMENTARY ON THE SONG OF SONGS. CAMBRIDGE UNIV. PRESS 1975

DAVID-GODWIN: CABALISIIC ENCYCLOPEDIA LLEWELLYN PUB.1979

MANLY P. HALL: ed, THE DIONYSIAN MYSTERIES AND MASONRY. PHILOSOPHICAL PUB. HOUSE 1936.

WALTON HANNAH: CHRISTIAN BY DEGREE. BRITONS PUB. CO. 1964"


----------



## brettwambach (Jun 9, 2013)

Good morning brothers. I was initiated into my lodge last night, I was warned of branding and riding a goat for a week before my initiation. I knew it was harmless banter and thoroughly enjoyed the hazing. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Brother Widow's Son ... that is one heck-of-ah goat's tale!

Good post.


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

"Thanks Brother Widow's Son ... that is one heck-of-ah goat's tale!"

•  It's my pleasure brother. 

"That would be a good allegory, particularly since the goat has often been used to symbolize the most ignoble expression of the passions. Ride the goat, don't let the goat ride you."

•  Thank you brother. I think that this is one the hardest challenges any man or woman has to go through.  It's all to easy to fall into the our base nature and the trappings that go along with it. I try to take on this challenge, and I do notice when I'm in complete control that your thoughts and actions are clear and concise. As Humans, we have the ability to rationalize the situations we get ourselves in and act like humans, not animals.


----------



## Brennan (Jun 9, 2013)

I was at the Hermitage in Nashville (the home of Andrew Jackson) yesterday and they had on display a Masonic apron with three goat or ram heads on them. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 9, 2013)

G.A.O.T.U. (Grand Architect of the Universe) used to be referred to as G.O.A.T. (God of All Things) back in the day, for one thing.

There are extremes to everything.  If the joke is carried too far on one hand, or if people are so up tight about the actual degree that they can't see that the fellas who make the joke are making the winks to the other fellas conspicuous, and figure out that the candidate is nervous and you are putting him at ease with a bit of banter over the meal - then don't know.  

Way I see it, the way to make a degree more have gravitas is to give the degree more gravitas.  In music, art, and theater most folks know you reach impact points by contrasts.  Stories that make you weep are often the ones that also make you laugh.  Images with no shadows have no depth, and music with no slow points lessen the effects of the crescendos.  

The magic, and art of the thing is reading the candidate and figuring out what is best for them.  :4:If they are afraid, then giving them assurances they are among friends is one thing, doing it on the tail end ( hehehe) of an ice breaker is another.  

Anyway, you know what they say about explaining a punch line :laugh:


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

"G.A.O.T.U. (Grand Architect of the Universe) used to be referred to as G.O.A.T. (God of All Things) back in the day, for one thing.

There are extremes to everything. If the joke is carried too far on one hand, or if people are so up tight about the actual degree that they can't see that the fellas who make the joke are making the winks to the other fellas conspicuous, and figure out that the candidate is nervous and you are putting him at ease with a bit of banter over the meal - then don't know.

Way I see it, the way to make a degree more have gravitas is to give the degree more gravitas. In music, art, and theater most folks know you reach impact points by contrasts. Stories that make you weep are often the ones that also make you laugh. Images with no shadows have no depth, and music with no slow points lessen the effects of the crescendos.

The magic, and art of the thing is reading the candidate and figuring out what is best for them.  If they are afraid, then giving them assurances they are among friends is one thing, doing it on the tail end ( hehehe) of an ice breaker is another. 

Anyway, you know what they say about explaining a punch line"

• I always enjoy reading your posts brother, that was well put. I hadn't known that G.O.A.T. (God of All Things) was used as an abbreviation for G.A.O.T.U. Perhaps it was changed due to Freemasonry's detractors. 

I'm wonder though, if G.O.A.T. has any significance to the Goat referenced in which we are speaking of,  where would "riding the Goat" come in? I would hardly think that masons would use a goat as representation of the G.A.O.T.U. Nor do I think they would portray themselves riding one if that's the significance. But it's a possibility. Perhaps time and circumstance has corrupted its meaning. 

" The magic, and art of the thing is reading the candidate and figuring out what is best for them.  If they are afraid, then giving them assurances they are among friends is one thing, doing it on the tail end ( hehehe) of an ice breaker is another. "

• The night of my initiation, I was well assured of my safety and of what caliber of people I was amongst. That, I had no doubt even prior to petitioning. Then the mention of the Goat came. I admit, for a few minutes I was floored. Panic ensued. But I tackled this barnyard dilemma for a minute, and through some logical thinking and a few assuring chuckles from the JD, I was confident I wasn't going to have to "lock horns" with a goat wearing a Masonic apron. Phew.


----------



## mtkraft (Jun 9, 2013)

The people at my lodge pulled the same joke on me at my EA, I knew they where kidding. But you always have that voice in the back of your head saying, ok I hope they are kidding.  Face reactions when you are told. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ricky5.56 (Jun 9, 2013)

...... I thought I was the only one.... Well that's good to know. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, Brother.

As this year's Senior Deacon, I think its safe to say that I'm serious business bordering on fire and brimstone during the degrees.  I'm a speak from the diaphragm sort of fellow and they say they can hear me clearly clear into the lodge room during the preparation, and I take a firm hand during the degrees.  I do this to viscerally instill in the candidate that, when the time comes that they need it, that they have a true, strong friend that they may depend who will stand tall for them.

In my mind it is not fear that we want the candidates to feel.  It is gravity and dignity.  If you don't break the ice somewhere in the runup for a brief time they can become frazzled and afraid.  So if I make a goat joke over the meal, it is because I see they are picking at it and are nervous.  I make a point to wink at him and say something like don't worry when he chuckles. Then for just a very brief moment become serious, look him in the eyes, tell him that if in doubt to listen for my voice and remember I will never steer him wrong.  Then let the brief moment pass and ask him if he'd care for some iced cream.  Works a charm, and when the time comes it is muscle memory that they are in the hands of a true friend that they can trust.

Sorry to ramble - I love the Senior Deacon role.  Gives me a lot of pleasure, as does the memory work that follows.


----------



## widows son (Jun 10, 2013)

"Thanks for the kind words, Brother.

As this year's Senior Deacon, I think its safe to say that I'm serious business bordering on fire and brimstone during the degrees. I'm a speak from the diaphragm sort of fellow and they say they can hear me clearly clear into the lodge room during the preparation, and I take a firm hand during the degrees. I do this to viscerally instill in the candidate that, when the time comes that they need it, that they have a true, strong friend that they may depend who will stand tall for them.

In my mind it is not fear that we want the candidates to feel. It is gravity and dignity. If you don't break the ice somewhere in the runup for a brief time they can become frazzled and afraid. So if I make a goat joke over the meal, it is because I see they are picking at it and are nervous. I make a point to wink at him and say something like don't worry when he chuckles. Then for just a very brief moment become serious, look him in the eyes, tell him that if in doubt to listen for my voice and remember I will never steer him wrong. Then let the brief moment pass and ask him if he'd care for some iced cream. Works a charm, and when the time comes it is muscle memory that they are in the hands of a true friend that they can trust.

Sorry to ramble - I love the Senior Deacon role. Gives me a lot of pleasure, as does the memory work that follows."

• I too am Senior Deacon, and I too enjoy being a guide for our brethren. My problem is that we've only had one guy go through the 2nd this year so far. A lot of first degrees though, which is good. After the summer break we are going to be doing the guys we put through in the first, so it works out. 

Senior Deacon is my first chair. I know a lot of brethren here believe that a mason should progress through the line right through to the East, and i agree. But before I was asked, the WM, Wardens and Secretary sat me down and explained that they believe that because of my memory work and enthusiasm, and that because we have a small lodge, and most of the active brethren have roles to fill already, they felt that I would be able to fulfill the duties exceptionally. And I feel I have. I truly love masonry and that helps a lot. They also explained what i would have to do as SD and that generally if his performance and commitment are strong, he could be sitting in the South in the following year, something which I am still considering.


----------

